# [SOLVED] Aggiornamento ora legale si, aggiornamento ora no

## LAj

Buona domenica,

mi sono addormentato, non troppo ubriaco  :Smile:  , dopo le 3( come al solito ) e sono sicuro di aver visto che l'ora era cambiata mentre vedevo Dr. House Medical Division che mi è stato regalato per il compleanno :p

Stamattina invece mi sveglio , sicuramente con l'ora legale x quanto ancora rintontito, e vedo che l'ora in più che mi spettava mi è stata "rubata".

Come ha fatto a non salvare l'aggiornamento? io l'ho spento correttamente!

Voi non vi siete accorti di nulla?

----------

## bandreabis

Non so. Io ho kde e l'ora è cambiata senza il mio intervento.

Bevi meno la prossima volta!   :Razz: 

----------

## breiko

Ciao ragazzi, non capisco perchè l'ora non si sia aggiornata. Resto sempre avanti di 1 ora.

```

hp breiko # cat /etc/conf.d/clock

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

```

```

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime   

```

Se metto UTC al posto di local passo di 3 ore avanti quindi non direi che sia una buona soluzione. In ogni caso ho il dual boot quindi devo mantenere local.

? Voi vi siete aggiornati automaticamente??

----------

## breiko

Per la miseria non ho visto il tuo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511679.html

Ma che ore sono? Mi inceppo sempre su sto fatto:

per me adesso sono le 15.39 (e per la tv)

per gentoo 16.39

----------

## bandreabis

Perchè due post?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   caffè!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scusa ma non ho resistito.  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho UTC e fuso di Roma, ma ho non ho dual boot.

localtime UTC.

Fuso UTC

Il mio dualboot (su un altro PC) così funziona.... spero di farmi perdonare.  :Wink: 

----------

## breiko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Perchè due post?
> 
>     caffè!!    
> 
> Scusa ma non ho resistito. 

 

 *breiko wrote:*   

> Per la miseria non ho visto il tuo post: 

 

Non spammare grazie. Rispondi se hai una soluzione per cortesia..

----------

## bandreabis

Direi che me la sono cercata!

EDIT, e sì, me la sono cercata dicendo che me la sono cercata!  :Shocked: 

Prossima volta MP! Giuro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Cosa avevi prima del cp?

Una buona soluzione comunque è settare correttamente il localtime e usare ntp  :Smile: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Con CLOCK impostato a 'local', credo che la cosa migliore sia sistemare la data con 'date', poi lanciare

```
# /sbin/hwclock --systohc
```

`hwclock` appartiene al pacchetto sys-apps/util-linux.

Una alternativa è usare net-misc/ntp per tenere syncato l'orologio di sistema.

Ciao.

----------

## breiko

Ora:

```

hp breiko # date -u

Sun Oct 29 16:49:23 UTC 2006

```

ma date:

```

hp breiko # date

Sun Oct 29 17:50:49 CET 2006

```

Quindi passo a UTC? Prima sono passato ad UTC e sbagliava almeno di tre ore. Possibile che ora sia giusto?

Oppure come consiglia syntaxerrormmm aggiorno date a mano. Come dovrei fare: date --set=STRING e quella string probabilmente è l'output di date -u. Non ricordo bene l'uso delle pipe..

 *Quote:*   

> Il mio dualboot (su un altro PC) così funziona.... spero di farmi perdonare. 

 

Vai tranquillo, a volte sono proprio uno stronzo..

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Direi che me la sono cercata!

 

si ma perseveri lo stesso!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

Scusa l'OT, ma non sei stato assolutamente stronzo... avevi ragione, ti aspettavi delle risposte che non ti davo...

DAVVERO, è sempre stato tutto OK!   :Wink: 

Non ho capito se hai risolto... usando UTC sia come localtime che come "fuso orario"? funziona il dual boot?

PS. anche a me date e date -u danno valori diversi.

----------

## breiko

No non ho risolto. Resto sempre avanti di 1 ora.

Ora ho messo CLOCK="UTC" e non è cambiato assolutamente nulla. 

date è un ora avanti date -u segna giusto.

Winzoz invece ha l'ora corretta.

Volevo regolare date fornendo in input date -u (che ritorna la stringa esatta) ma non ci riesco con le pipe.

In ogni caso non mi sembra una gran soluzione.

----------

## breiko

Ok mi sono rotto, sembra che timezone non tenga in considerazione del così detto "daylight saving time".

```

ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/London /etc/localtime

```

Grazie a tutti lo stesso.

----------

## grick

Probabile che la colpa sia come al solito di Winzozz!  :Wink: 

A parte la battuta, se hai un sistema dual-boot probabilmente avrai l'orologio interno di sistema settato sull'ora locale (quindi non UTC o GMT o Greenwich per intenderci).

Te ne puoi accertare confrontando l'output di:

```
hwclock --show
```

 e 

```
date
```

Se ti restituiscono lo stesso risultato (a meno di qualche secondo) e' confermato.

Inoltre avrai settato la variabile d'ambiente CLOCK in /etc/conf.d/clock come:

```
CLOCK="local"
```

Questo e' necessario perche' i due sistemi non comincino a giocare a rimpiattino con l'orologio di sistema  :Smile: 

Comunque a parte questa premessa l'unica cosa che ti rimane da fare se questo il tuo caso e' (ahime') quello di riavviare il sistema in Win (che modifica automaticamente l'orologio) e poi riavviare di nuovo nella nostra amata distro. 

Potresti modificare a mano l'orologio di sistema ma poi credo che l'OS di Guglielmo Cancelli se la prenderebbe a male al suo prossimo riavvio e ti modificherebbe di nuovo l'ora.

Spero di essere stato utile  :Smile: 

PS: questo discorso vale anche se hai barato settando l'ora locale ma indicandola come UTC. Infatti UTC non prevede l'uso di ora legale/solare.

In quest'ultimo caso ti consiglio di settare l'orologio del bios in UTC e scegliere il corretto fuso orario come riportato nella sezione relativa della guida alla installazione del Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## LAj

grazie Grick,

utilissimo.

Fortuna che non avevo ancora modificato l'orario con date.

3 cose non mi sono chiare:

- cosa intendi nel PS per settare l'ora locale e indicarla come UTC?

- come si setta l'UTC per l'orologio del bios  :Smile:  ?

- chi è stato stanotte a cambiare l'orario se io ho CLOCK="locale" ?

----------

## LAj

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Scusa l'OT, ma non sei stato assolutamente stronzo... avevi ragione, ti aspettavi delle risposte che non ti davo...
> 
> DAVVERO, è sempre stato tutto OK!  
> 
> Non ho capito se hai risolto... usando UTC sia come localtime che come "fuso orario"? funziona il dual boot?
> ...

 

Ma ora che siamo all'ora solare l'utc non dovrebbe fornire lo stesso orario di date?

O modifica l'hwclock e poi ti mostra hwclock+(1 ora) quando si digita date.

A questo punto possiamo aggiornarcelo come diceva syntaxerrormmm

----------

## Sephirot

metteterete su le slide dei talk?

thanks

----------

## gutter

 *breiko wrote:*   

> Per la miseria non ho visto il tuo post:
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Fatto il merge.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

considerazioni sparse:

- io uso solo linux

- uso come correttamente consigliato 

```
hwclock --show
```

 per sapere l'ora hw del sistema

- il mio conf.d/clock

```
CLOCK="local"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

- uso openntpd per settare il tempo corretto

e la mia data è corretta. Quella dell'hw no, è ancora settata un ora indietro (non ho ancora riavviato il pc) ma appena spegnerò il pc, in fase di spegnimento della macchina, quest'ultima si riallineerà con la data del sistema che è corretta.

----------

## LAj

perchè usi locale se non è un dual boot

metti UTC, sembra questo il modo più corretto di gestire il tempo, stando ai manuali!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nel file /etc/conf.d/clock sta scritto questo:

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".
```

E visto che io ho l'ora impostata localmente, sull'ora italica, lascio local  :Wink: 

----------

## LAj

grazie grik,

come dicevi è stato sufficiente riavviare una volta con windows.

In effetti è come se il sistema si aspetta che tu riavvii una volta con linux ed una con windows.

Per cui al cambio di ora ti riporta indietro ma prima di spegnere il pc ti riporta avanti, xchè già sa che windows( o tu per lui se hai local ma non hai windows ) al prossimo riavvio ti riporterà all'ora giusta.

ma windows cambia l'ora hw (l'ora del bios ) ?

----------

## LAj

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non so. Io ho kde e l'ora è cambiata senza il mio intervento.
> 
> Bevi meno la prossima volta!  

 

 :Razz: 

OT: sei di Roma?

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E visto che io ho l'ora impostata localmente, sull'ora italica, lascio local 

 

L'orologio hw va sempre settato in UTC  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> - uso openntpd per settare il tempo corretto

 

Grazie dead, io usavo rdate, ma da un po' mi da dei problemi....

Con openntpd fila tutto liscio  :Very Happy: 

----------

